# No Silence for Wizards ???



## Zarthon (Sep 4, 2002)

I am shocked, I was looking to take Silence for my Fighter/Wizard and I find that it is a 2nd lvl Bard and Cleric spell  

Did'nt Silence used to be a wizard spell in earlier editions and does anyone have an idea why it is not a wizard spell in 3e?

I checked the errata and it is not in there.


Oh well


Edit: Spelling, spelling, spelling


----------



## Xarlen (Sep 4, 2002)

There is one in the Magic of Faerun.

But then, people will crucify you for using munchkin spells.


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Sep 5, 2002)

No it wasn't in 2nd edition unless you are talking about a supplement.

As for why in 3rd, because they virtually cut and pasted large swaths of spell lists with very little regard as too whether they should be added to a lsit or removed form another, and  if the level of the spell should change etc.

Why don't wizards get continual darkness, why is blade barrier, chain lightning still 6th level, why is flame strike still 5th etc.  Basically for the same reason as silence not being a wizard spell, that's the way it was in 2nd edition and they were either too lazy, buzy, actually thought ti was better this way(hah), or didn't want to piss off the fans so they didn't change some things.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 5, 2002)

I always thought it was a deliberate decision not to put 'Silence' on the Wizards spell list.   It would be a no-brainer choice if it were a commonly available spell.  Why bother to counterspell or put up defensive wards like Minor Globe if you could just cast a second-level silence spell and neutralize (or at least seriously inconvenience) enemy spellcasters?


----------



## Uller (Sep 5, 2002)

There is nothing preventing an enterprising wizard from researching an arcane version of Silence.  I'd make it 3rd level at least.


----------



## LokiDR (Sep 5, 2002)

cat's grace isn't a cleric spell either.  I don't think the spell lists make much sense, but that is just me.


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Sep 5, 2002)

If anyhting I think wizards should get it before clerics.  Silence other than historical precendence doesn not fit the cleric spell list at all.  They should be good at healing, divs, and inflicting nasty thigns like diseases.  When it comes to flashy booms, and altering things like levitate, invisibility, and silence.  Though I'd place it around 3rd for a wizard I'd put it probably 5th for a cleiric.


----------



## Xarlen (Sep 5, 2002)

I would like to see a Personalized Silence spell.

In other words, must target. Will save. If it's failed, target cannot speak. 

I'd say it'd be doable via Bestow Curse, but that's *powerful*, shutting down spellcasting or bardic abilities, so it may not qualify for the spell.


----------



## LokiDR (Sep 5, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *I would like to see a Personalized Silence spell.
> 
> In other words, must target. Will save. If it's failed, target cannot speak.
> 
> I'd say it'd be doable via Bestow Curse, but that's *powerful*, shutting down spellcasting or bardic abilities, so it may not qualify for the spell. *




On par with blind/deaf?

Bards do flashy things, right?  Well what is flashier than a fireball?  It isn't on the list.  

The point is that you can re-write the whole spell list of each class to fit your view.  Maybe it should be done any way, but the more you just cross over, the more all the spell casters look the same.  Even if it makes sense, sometimes the game just donesn't support it.


----------



## smetzger (Sep 5, 2002)

Not so shocking as there not being a Mask Scent spell.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 5, 2002)

The Druid spell Miasma works pretty well for silencing a target on a failed save (try casting while holding your breath.)

Oh, and Wizards get the best Silence spell ever! Khelban's Suspended Silence is a 3rd level Wizard spell from MoF that allows you to enchant a stone to emit an area of Silence whenever you speak a command word. 

Enchant several of them a few days beforehand and chuck one at the enemy. Works great!


----------



## Xarlen (Sep 5, 2002)

Actually, there is a mask scent spell.

I don't know. Blindness/Deafness still lets someone cast spells (Albeit with restrictions, be it not targeting, or spellcasting failure).

Perhaps it's 3rd level? Or, considering how a Bestow Curse would put the PC's spellcasting score at -6, that'd likely knock them out of the spellcaster bar, so I think having it cause a loss of voice is... Doable.  

That's actually a Cruel combo. Globe of Minor Invulnerability, then throw a Hightened Bestow Curse at a spellcaster, to their spellcasting stat.


----------



## smetzger (Sep 5, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *Actually, there is a mask scent spell.
> 
> *




Really?? There isn't one in the core books and I didn't see one in MoW.  Should have been in the PHB.


----------



## Xarlen (Sep 5, 2002)

Magic of Faerun.

Makes one either smell like a Trog (with effects), or masks their scent completely.


----------



## mzsylver (Sep 5, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *Magic of Faerun.
> 
> Makes one either smell like a Trog (with effects), or masks their scent completely. *




what is the exact name of it, please?

i dont think ive EVER noticed that spell... *bonks self*


----------



## Xarlen (Sep 5, 2002)

Weird.

The spell in the Magic of Faerun is Scent, which bestows Scent. But I *know* I've seen a spell which gives someone Trog musk, or no scent.


----------



## mzsylver (Sep 6, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *Weird.
> 
> The spell in the Magic of Faerun is Scent, which bestows Scent. But I *know* I've seen a spell which gives someone Trog musk, or no scent. *




*looks in her MoF*

*bangs head again*

now i remember that spell... i mean look at the picture. hahaha. i kept thinking that spell was only for tracking...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep, Khelben's Suspended Silence is extremely cool. With Extend Spell you should even be able to increase the low duration of 6 rounds (once triggered).

Nice spell to have as an Arcane Trickster with ranged legerdemain... activate and plant (pick pocket) to the opposing spellcaster from 30' away! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodstone (Sep 6, 2002)

> No it wasn't in 2nd edition unless you are talking about a supplement.




Yep, it was in a supplement. The Complete Book of Bards made it a 2nd level Bard/Wizard spell.


----------



## smetzger (Sep 6, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *Weird.
> 
> The spell in the Magic of Faerun is Scent, which bestows Scent. But I *know* I've seen a spell which gives someone Trog musk, or no scent. *




Well I submitted Mask Scent to the Netbook of spells over a year ago, so if they ever get their act together and actually put out a netBook....


----------



## Larcen (Sep 6, 2002)

Xarlen said:
			
		

> *...
> That's actually a Cruel combo. Globe of Minor Invulnerability, then throw a Hightened Bestow Curse at a spellcaster, to their spellcasting stat. *




As a cleric, I got very excited when reading the Bestow Curse description...until I read that it had a "Will negates" save.   

Why bother Cursing when you can Hold Person someone with the same exact chance of success?  They are toast after being Held.  Oh yeah and as an added bonus Hold Person has a Medium range, no touch needed.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 6, 2002)

A Held Person can still activate spells with no components. A person at -6 Int can't (assuming they are a Wizard of course)


----------



## DarkJester (Sep 6, 2002)

There is a mask scent spell right in the PHB....read "Pass without trace"


----------

